# New Year's Eve Answerphone Messages



## Shiny

We've been left two answer phone messages on New Year's Eve, one at 1.30pm and one at 4.30pm (we closed at 12.00 noon).

They are both from really bad mobile signals and i can't make out the content of either message. The first mentions "valet" and that is about the only word i can make out. Can't decipher the name or the telephone number on either call.

Not sure if was anyone here, but if so, please ring us again as we can't respond to the answer phone message.

Cheers


----------

